# tonite on blogtalk,THE BULLY BOOTH



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Tonite is open phone tuesday! whatever you guys want to talk about is what we will talk about. Shows, standard, revisions to the standard, dress code etc. Whatever goes tonight! Also, a recap from Bully Independence Day 2. If you have comment or a question please call in to speak with the host @ (646) 727-3340. Make sure to press "1." Show starts at 10pm EST/9pm CST/7pm PST. Chat will open at 9:45. We want to hear from you! 
call in and recieve a free platinum vip at GoPitbull.
http://www.blogtalkradio.com/bully-world-radio/2012/07/11/the-bully-booth


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

bump....shows on!
The Bully Booth 07/10 by Bully World Radio | Blog Talk Radio


----------

